# URS Background



## RHAus (Dec 10, 2014)

Made this the other day. It fits the medium size tank made from composite materials so those crickets wont be able to chew through it.


----------



## shano (Dec 10, 2014)

That looks great.


----------



## shamat (Dec 12, 2014)

Neat. I like the effect.
Care to share how you did it?


----------

